# Million dollar idea...



## Scottb (Oct 27, 2015)

Well maybe not million, but you could be a hundredaire!  Anyone have a solution for sanding/scuffing tube/barrels that is easier than my two hands and sandpaper?  For one or two pens it's ok, but when you are doing 10+ it's a bit of a pain.

Someone suggested mounting the tube in your drill, but that makes me sketchy because if you bend the barrel, your screwed.

I had an idea but cannot find one already made and cannot make one my self, but the idea is simple:  just like those wire brush tools that clean your battery terminals on a car, but smaller diameter to fit 7MM to ??? sized barrels.  Still would need a way to mount the barrel so it is not in your hand.

Any ideas?


----------



## hcpens (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes, using TBC live and dead centers, gently put the tube in between and apply sandpaper takes longer to mount the tube than to sand. This was not my idea, saw it on youtube. 

will see if I can find the link, it is the fastest way so far and easy on the fingers, I do several dozen at a time.

See Sanding a Brass Pen Tube with Sam Angelo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9PCTgnsMiU at about 4:20 or so


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 27, 2015)

I put my mandrel on the lathe ....

I mount one 7mm bushing on the front, one on the rear ... and 3 tubes in between, while I hold a 4th ...

I sand with 220 grit at medium speed on my lathe for about 15 seconds ...

Then, I back off the tailstock, remove the last bushing and take the tubes off.  The middle tube goes on the table, the end tubes get flipped around, and the tube in my hand replaces the middle tube ... it all goes back on the lathe and I bring the tailstock back up and sand again.

This is just to ensure that the tubes on the ends get sanded all the way across, like the tube in the middle does.

I'ld stick more on the mandrel at a time if I could, but they don't fit. 

Doing 4 at a time like this makes pretty short work of them.  When I'm done sanding them all, I rinse them in the sink and let them dry overnight.  Then I put them back in their baggies with their kits.

If I need a pair right away, then I rub them down with 91% isopropyl on the lathe while they're turning to remove dust and grease, and go ahead with my gluing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2015)

Some kits have tubes sanded already. i thought that was the new trend. To me a couple twist of sandpaper is not that difficult. Even if its a dozen or so. Good excersise


----------



## thewishman (Oct 27, 2015)

You don't need to sand the tubes. I don't. Where's my money?


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 27, 2015)

I turned a 1/2" maple wood dowel with a slight taper.  A very slight taper, it is about 12" long.  I can slide almost every sized tube on to it.  It mounts in my collet chuck, I slide a tube on and rough them up, slide that one off and slide another on rough it up.  I never have to stop the lathe.  If I am making up a batch at one time it is okay to use, but setting up for 1 or 2 pens is wasted effort, almost as quick to just hand sand the tube.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 27, 2015)

PSI has a closed end mandrel system that looks like it would do the trick....
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMBL72.html


----------



## robertkulp (Oct 27, 2015)

I just place them between centers on the lathe and use a little bit of 80-120 grit sandpaper. You don't even have to turn off the lathe to swap tubes.


----------



## camb (Oct 27, 2015)

I put a sanding 
Pad in my electric drill and put a 80 grit sand paper on it. Turn the drill upside down on your lap, turn on the drill and hold the tube on the sand paper


----------



## jsolie (Oct 27, 2015)

I haven't sanded a tube since switching to two part epoxy a few years ago.  If I'm using CA to glue in the tube, it's a different story about sanding.  I don't have a set up to do it under power, so I have a very manual way of doing it.


----------



## oneleggimp (Oct 27, 2015)

kruzzer said:


> PSI has a closed end mandrel system that looks like it would do the trick....
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMBL72.html


I don't  own one but I suspect that you have to remove the mandrel from the headstock taper each time you want to put a new item on it (have to tighten it from the rear of the mandrel which is inside the headstock.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 27, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> kruzzer said:
> 
> 
> > PSI has a closed end mandrel system that looks like it would do the trick....
> ...



Correct ....  if you want to use it properly ...

Alternatively, you could install the mandrel and slip the brass tube on, and follow it with a bushing ... and bring up a tailstock mandrel saver to give pressure and make it rotate while you sand.  It would be difficult to get the ends, though... and that would make for end-blank blowouts frequently.

This is why I use my full size mandrel  and mandrel saver combo to do 4 at a time.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 27, 2015)

Good point Ernie... did't think about that
r


----------



## csr67 (Oct 27, 2015)

Easy peasy, seconds with 150 grit between centers.  I just did a dozen in about a minute.  But I do love the PSI bolts with pre sanded tubes!  Since moving to gorilla glue from  CA and epoxy, I haven't had a single blow out (knocks on wood).....


----------



## CREID (Oct 27, 2015)

hcpens said:


> Yes, using TBC live and dead centers, gently put the tube in between and apply sandpaper takes longer to mount the tube than to sand. This was not my idea, saw it on youtube.
> 
> will see if I can find the link, it is the fastest way so far and easy on the fingers, I do several dozen at a time.
> 
> ...



I seen Tim Yoder do this.

Personally I just take the 3 or 4 seconds to sand it by hand.

Curt


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 27, 2015)

Sanding tubes is a complete waste of time for epoxy users.   How's that for an opinion stated like a fact?   Lol. .  

Seriously though, don't bother.


----------



## CREID (Oct 27, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Sanding tubes is a complete waste of time for epoxy users.   How's that for an opinion stated like a fact?   Lol. .
> 
> Seriously though, don't bother.



I just do it out of habit and only on the kits where there isn't a sanded tube already. Hard to break old habits. And it only takes a few seconds, well to do the sanding anyway, it usually takes me a minute or two to find some sandpaper.:biggrin:

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2015)

For those that do not sand the tubes may I suggest you at least wipe the tube off and I am going to suggest acetone but others may get upset. These tubes may come through with a bit of oil residue from manufacturing process. Can not hurt. An ounce of prevention as they say.


----------



## Scottb (Oct 27, 2015)

My reason(s) for sanding my tubes is twofold.  First, that's how I was taught.  Secondly, If I am spending $15-$60 on a blank be it exotic wood or some high dollar acrylic, I feel it is simply added insurance against a blow out.

On a busy day I generate 10-15 pens, so anything that could slow me down I see as an obstacle to my efficiency.  Maybe I'm just weird, but I like to know ahead of time that I did everything I could to prevent "issues" with pen turning.  

I got quite a few great responses to my query.  I will see which one suits the best.  Thanks to you all!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 27, 2015)

Scottb said:


> My reason(s) for sanding my tubes is twofold.  First, that's how I was taught.  Secondly, If I am spending $15-$60 on a blank be it exotic wood or some high dollar acrylic, I feel it is simply added insurance against a blow out.  On a busy day I generate 10-15 pens, so anything that could slow me down I see as an obstacle to my efficiency.  Maybe I'm just weird, but I like to know ahead of time that I did everything I could to prevent "issues" with pen turning.  I got quite a few great responses to my query.  I will see which one suits the best.  Thanks to you all!



Hey we all do things our own way.   Hopefully you'll find the method that works best for you. 

If I was still using ca to glue tubes I might scuff.


----------



## ssajn (Oct 27, 2015)

I haven't sanded a tube in years and have never had a problem. I use medium CA to glue tubes.


----------



## Lucky2 (Oct 27, 2015)

I use a dremel tool to scuff mine, it's quick and easy.
Len


----------



## TonyL (Oct 27, 2015)

I also use a (cordless) Dremel tool.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 28, 2015)

I use a sand-o-flex.


----------



## sschering (Nov 4, 2015)

Random thought.. If I wanted to do say 100 tubes..
Vibration tumbler filled with oxide abrasive.
5 Lb. Metal Vibrator / Tumbler


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah, but that would scratch up the outside AND the insides .... some people look in the tube to see what's in there, like a spring or something blocking their refill from going in...  Seeing the inside of the tube all scratched up might cause a little concern.


----------



## iMattDaddy (Nov 4, 2015)

I have the million dollar idea... Send me your tubes. For $5 per pen set + shipping, yours too can be perfectly scratched.


----------



## qquake (Nov 15, 2015)

I used to hand sand tubes when I first started turning pens, but that gets tedious real quick, even for just a few tubes. What I do now is put the tube on an old or cheap screwdriver and hold it against a moving disc or belt sander. The tube spins on the screwdriver shaft and gets roughed up lickity split. You have to be sure to angle the tube "into the rotation", or it will go flying. Don't ask me how I know. These photos show a tube that I had turned the blank off of, and I'm sanding off the remaining epoxy. But I do the same thing with new smooth tubes.


----------

